# Please tell me this will get easier



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think the two 15min mini sessions are fine, but the two 15-20 min walks are not nearly enough. 
He needs a way to acceptably let out his energy pent up all day pretty much tethered or crated- could you get a bumper and give him a few more sessions outside, maybe throwing them till he tires some? Then give him a treat in exchange for the bumper? And also, find something like a marrow bone he can be working on while he's in his crate?


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

It will get easier, but not without you doing your homework with him.

He is a normal Golden Retriever. He isn't hopeless, he needs more exercise and stimulation. Do you have any chew toys? Roxxi is an aggressive chewer, she has a Nylabone DuraChew She has never chewed up our stuff in part because she has always had her own items to chew on. Does he play fetch? That is always a good way to burn energy.


----------



## klynn5021 (Jun 20, 2012)

If I can offer any advice at all, It's that it certainly DOES get better. It may not be right away, but eventually it will. We went through the same exact thing with our now 2 year old Golden. If you don't believe me, look back at my old posts. They are embarrassing to read now! We had no idea what to do with him. We did what we could to deal with him and get through it. Could we have done things differently and tried harder? Maybe. But what I can tell you is that we have a pretty well behaved 2 year old Golden Retriever present day. Bentley is not perfect, but his behavior issues are far and few. He grew out of it all by himself. Before He was jumping like crazy, chewing anything he could get his mouth around, nipping, being an all around terror up until he was about a year and 6 months. Yes I know that seems scary, but believe me they eventually do grow out of the puppy antics. It was the same way with my childhood golden. He was a nightmare as a puppy, but he was the worlds best behaved dog once he grew out of it. Please tell your Husband to be patient, If you get rid of the puppy now you will not get to experience the joy and love they will bring you down the road. You are not doing anything wrong, don't blame it on yourself.


----------



## amyp18 (Mar 21, 2014)

It does get better! Like someone else mentioned, he probably needs more off leash exercise to help him be calmer inside. I made a 50ft lead for Murphy so that he can run around/fetch in the fields and this has helped a lot! I would also say that he needs to be in his crate during human meal time. You probably will have to deal with barking and whining for awhile, but just ignore it and he will learn to be quiet - it worked with Murphy. We also got him an antler to chew on and that helps a lot for quiet time. 

For potty training I would try and take him out at least every 30 minutes while awake/playing and give a command to go potty so that he learns to go outside not in. I bet it is hard with two young children but if you are able to pay close attention you should start to notice a signal or sniffing the ground to indicate he needs to go. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

A trick i used with Kiner 4 months this saturday is every time we go outside i ring a bell at the backdoor and say "potty" he is really getting better about hitting it with his nose or paw to let us know.. Hang in there he will get better!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Not too much to add to the above posts. Our first Golden, Zeke, was really difficult as a young dog. We had the "you have to get rid of that dog" conversations a number of times but he ended up being a wonderful dog.

I'd agree with more off leash outdoor exercise if possible. I've found that a marrow bone is the one thing that will keep Gracie calm and occupied for an hour or more at a time and then it goes in the freezer for another time. 

The frequent accidents in the house at 6 months sounds a little unusual. I'd make sure to clean the areas where he's going really well. They can form a habit of going in the same spot. Lingering smell may be a trigger for them. The other thing to suspect is a urinary tract infection if the dog is going quite frequently. You could discuss this with your vet.


----------



## jolie5 (Dec 14, 2013)

I really appreciate the replies--it's encouraging to hear several of you confirm my suspicion that if we can make it through the first 2 years things will pan out. 

We do have an elk antler that is cut in half to expose marrow--he loves that, is that a marrow bone? And he does love his chew toys. Structured walks are only 30-45 min per day but he does get to run quite a bit with us in the fenced yard during the day and also has some solo time out there. He is a world better on doggie daycare days, so it probably is that his energy level exceeds what I am able to do with him at this point. There is a dog park close by, perhaps I'll try that. 

As far as fetch--he won't bring me the ball/toy! He will run and get it and then just goes to hide somewhere and chew on the item. If I come for it he runs from me?! I've tried to teach him that he gets a treat in exchange for the ball but he doesn't quite get it and drops the ball and comes running for the treat. Ideas??


----------



## jolie5 (Dec 14, 2013)

Prism Goldens said:


> I think the two 15min mini sessions are fine, but the two 15-20 min walks are not nearly enough.
> He needs a way to acceptably let out his energy pent up all day pretty much tethered or crated- could you get a bumper and give him a few more sessions outside, maybe throwing them till he tires some? Then give him a treat in exchange for the bumper? And also, find something like a marrow bone he can be working on while he's in his crate?


What is a bumper? A toy or ball? As for the walks--I thought I was doing pretty good to take him on 2 walks per day, totaling 30-45 min of leashed walking. What would be a good amount? He gets so hyper with my kids on a walk and I end up having a three ringed circus so I have to time the walks around my husband's work schedule, so it's first thing in the morning and right after dinner.


----------



## jolie5 (Dec 14, 2013)

brendadavis44 said:


> A trick i used with Kiner 4 months this saturday is every time we go outside i ring a bell at the backdoor and say "potty" he is really getting better about hitting it with his nose or paw to let us know.. Hang in there he will get better!


I like the bell idea but don't think it would work for us because my 1 yo would ring the life out of it, confusing Charlie and the rest of us  I've asked several trainers for alternative ideas but they don't have any. Anyone here have a thought?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I've heard the split antlers are good but never tried them. Marrow bones are the beef leg bones. You can get them in the supermarket or butcher shop. You want them more than 3" long (I like about 5" or so) so they don't get stuck over the lower teeth and jaw. I keep them in the freezer and give them to Gracie raw and frozen. If it's got really a lot of marrow I take it away after 1/2 hr. or so and put it back in the freezer. Too much marrow gives some dogs the runs but we haven't had any problems. When the marrow's gone you can stuff the bone with peanut butter or plain low fat Greek yogurt and refreeze.

On the fetching . . . sometimes it works to use 2 or 3 items. When the dog runs back with the first, throw the second and often they'll drop the one they have to go for the second.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

jolie5 said:


> I like the bell idea but don't think it would work for us because my 1 yo would ring the life out of it, confusing Charlie and the rest of us  I've asked several trainers for alternative ideas but they don't have any. Anyone here have a thought?



I too struggle with my 4 month old GR puppy not notifying me when he has to go out. A bell is also not an option for me, I am anxiously waiting to see if anyone has any suggestions for you!! Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

